# smokehouse



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

put a smokehouse together today. 1000w hot plate burner in an old fridge box. it's got grill type shelves that slide in at different levels. got up to 180 degrees. will add another hot plate and wire a thermostat in it next, but she's smokin now. will be able to do sausage or brisket, even fish. never tried smoked redfish, but i will now.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pretty good look'in smoker there SM. Gonna get some of those Galveston bay reds and give'em some smoke. Tried reds once that way, went back to my macks. Reds to dry for me....probably my error. Good luck, keep us posted.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Watching with much interest.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Pretty good look'in smoker there SM. Gonna get some of those Galveston bay reds and give'em some smoke. Tried reds once that way, went back to my macks. Reds to dry for me....probably my error. Good luck, keep us posted.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


aiii-eee! never thought about macks. thanks. we have an abundance of them at certain times of the year.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

To me the oiler fish were made for smoking. When I was a kid my grandmother sent me over to a smokehouse to buy smoked mackerel, that was my crack back then!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Mac1528 said:


> Pretty good look'in smoker there SM. Gonna get some of those Galveston bay reds and give'em some smoke. Tried reds once that way, went back to my macks. Reds to dry for me....probably my error. Good luck, keep us posted.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


Reds are good with just a tad bit of real butter 

Sent from my H1611 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Smoked mullet are the bomb. Used to get them in a little wooden smokehouse on the way to New Smyrna Beach. Split down the backbone and slow smoked. Man that was good stuff.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Smoked mullet are the bomb. Used to get them in a little wooden smokehouse on the way to New Smyrna Beach. Split down the backbone and slow smoked. Man that was good stuff.


i eat smoked mullet when i'm in Fl., but not here. no one over here eats em. i'm told that your mullet are red mullet and ours are grey. is this true. there are times that i can get more large mullet in my cast net than i can lift. think i'll try smokin a few. how do you prep em for smoking?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

See if this comes up.
https://goo.gl/images/ZANmbN

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks Mac. i googled around some after i posted and i think our mullet are the same.(striped) anyhow, i'm going to give it a try. when the water heats up, there are huge schools around the Galveston jetties. not sure i want to do a bunch on the first run though.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If you have a lot of mud bottom, forget using mullet for anything but bait. Mullet from a mostly sand bottom are good to eat.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a neat homemade smoker down below. I use an inexpensive charcoal smoker from Lowes. I think it was $59.00 at the time. Will smoke 10 mullet which is just right for me. Rather than butterfly the fish I filet them out and cut out the rib cage. This is just my thing. Commercial bought smoked mullet over here in the Panhnadle are butterfly type which looks very nice.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

sealark said:


> If you have a lot of mud bottom, forget using mullet for anything but bait. Mullet from a mostly sand bottom are good to eat.



That's true. Over here we have sand bottom and mullet are popular. They are served in restaurants all over the place. We have a strong mullet sport fishing community that fishes baited spots with treble hooks which are snatched.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea, have seen a lot of them around there myself, also the concrete boat. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

sealark said:


> If you have a lot of mud bottom, forget using mullet for anything but bait. Mullet from a mostly sand bottom are good to eat.


Only one problem with that Ron, sand in Galveston not like sand in PCola...or anywhere in Fla.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Then they should be fine eating.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sealark said:


> If you have a lot of mud bottom, forget using mullet for anything but bait. Mullet from a mostly sand bottom are good to eat.


we have all kinds of bottom around here. the most mullet are at the jetties. it's a sand bottom there. that makes sense about the mud. i'm learning. do they migrate to the gulf from the bays?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I had exactly the same smoker for 20 yrs. If you get a sniff of something funky or your food has a slightly strange flavor, you may have to pull the insulation. Mine had it between the SS walls all the way around but the door was plastic on one side and that's where the funk was coming from. I pulled the plastic and chisled out the foam and it worked great


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Question, Do you remove the rubber gasket around the door?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

daniel9829 said:


> Question, Do you remove the rubber gasket around the door?




I did. Tried several things - think I ended up with fireplace door gasket.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

on ours, the inside of the door is SS, but it had a 2" plastic trim piece that lasted about an hour. we pulled it off. have no idea why it was there, serves absolutely no purpose. the door has a rubber gasket that is pretty well protected when the door is closed.
i'm thinking that our mullet won't be so tasty, but i'm going to experiment anyway. thanks for the input folks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Any rubber, plastic, or foam that is essentially in the same compartment with the meat will give it a funny taste. This includes any holes in the inner walls. I drilled a few in the top for hangers and had to fill them with jb weld.


----------



## jvowell1 (May 17, 2009)

I have one like it. It was a bread proofing oven for Alburn University. I ran a gas line to a burner and use a Dutch oven to put chips in to smoke. Made several racks. Cut a small hole in the side near top and installed baffle to help regulate temp. I have smoked up to 18 butts, 100 lb pig, fish, sausage, ABTs. Super smoker!


----------

